# New Avatar- Houdans



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

New avatar. One sister absolutely has to be picked up every day or she whines and keeps parking herself in front of me. The other does not mind being picked up at all. Sweet birds.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> New avatar. One sister absolutely has to be picked up every day or she whines and keeps parking herself in front of me. The other does not mind being picked up at all. Sweet birds.


Beautiful!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Aren't they pretty little things?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are sooo beautiful

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Twins!!!I love the spots and do's!!!Good picture.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Twins? Yea, they are all like that. I generally tell them apart by personality.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hubs asks how I can tell which Hamburg sister is which. I tell him, the one that likes me is how I can tell. He caught that I could tell which was which without being near one of them. I told him the comb is just different enough for me to tell at a distance. He can't see it.

But he also can't tell which Guinea is a female and which is male so it's not a surprise.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

People always ask how I can tell my chickens apart.Non-chicken people just don't understand it.A mama knows her babies....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I could tell my 3 JG's apart by the expression on their face. My SS I can tell by how speckled their neck and head are. Kinda weird.


----------

